# DFI JR 790GX M2RS + P2 X3-BE720 Unlock!



## Icewind31 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well... Newegg shipped my processor here today... installed it... turned on "auto"... boom.. got my fourth core... unfortunately DFI bios doesn't recognize the cpuid... nor can I change the multiplier... I hope when the new bios update comes out I can change the multiplier (w/o the disable 4th core "fix").


----------



## Icewind31 (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't do it through bios... but it works using OverDrive! =D


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm almost certain the newer bios will disable this bug.



Icewind31 said:


> Can't do it through bios... but it works using OverDrive! =D



Well that's good! Make sure you don't use the autoclock or reset to defaults features!


----------



## erocker (Feb 26, 2009)

Good stuff!  Some overclocking and benching are in order.  I'd like to see it up against a PII 920/940 in bench's.  I want to see what 6mb of cache can do.


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view
Shows there is a newer bios than what you are unning currently.


----------



## Icewind31 (Feb 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.dfi.com.tw/portal/CM/cmp...g=false&action=e&windowstate=normal&mode=view
> Shows there is a newer bios than what you are unning currently.



Yea, I was using a Beta one before because it used to not work w/ 64Bit OS... thanks for the update... the last time I downloaded the 1/21 one it was just my Beta version... but I guess they added a little more than that... i get the nice "AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 *20* Processor" now in CPU-Z


----------



## Icewind31 (Feb 26, 2009)

Upto 3.3GHz on stock so far for a quick test... off tomorrow... so I'll have a full day to test/run oc/benchies... makes me want to whip out the WC again lol... currently using a TRUE


----------



## Icewind31 (Feb 27, 2009)

going through oc'ing now... I think I figured out why this ended up being only a tri-core... figured out which core was the disabled one... it was the one that crapped out at 3.4ghz...I also realize that the DFI board reads it as a Quad regardless of ACC being on. Since there's no way of me turning off the bad core, I have to resort to tuning the multiplier in OverDrive vs using the bios. running the bad core at 3.2ghz keeps it stable... have the rest hitting 3.6 so far on stock...


----------



## jagass (Feb 27, 2009)

I am hoping that you will solve your problem...


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2009)

hahah thats fricking sweet, congrads man


----------



## showstopper41 (Mar 1, 2009)

With unlocked 4th core, in which frequency latest stable your Phenom II x3 720?
It will be very nice 3,8 GHz wtih 4 cores


----------



## largon (Mar 10, 2009)

X3 720BE 
CACZC AC 0851FPBW
DFI JR 790GX-M2RS






_Unlocked_ and _1+ hour prime stable_ at stock freq. 
Haven't OC'ed the bugger yet.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 10, 2009)

Overclock it see how high the unlocked core can reach. Try benching at 2.8ghz with 3 cores , then with 4 cores.
 I hope my DS4H reads the extra core, i'll find out soon enough.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 10, 2009)

hope that it isnt a faulty core and just a disabled core


----------



## suraswami (Mar 10, 2009)

can this be done only on SB750 chipset boards or any AMD chipset board?  how about NV board?  I am ready to sell my 9850BE and try on of these on my ECS he he.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 10, 2009)

suraswami said:


> can this be done only on SB750 chipset boards or any AMD chipset board?  how about NV board?  I am ready to sell my 9850BE and try on of these on my ECS he he.



From what I have read it only works with the 750SB since it support AOC or whatever it's called!  I was going to get one of the PII 720's when the egg had them @ 129.99 but blowed the price up when this little discovery came about.


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2009)

Icewind31 said:


> Can't do it through bios... but it works using OverDrive! =D



How does it work through overdrive?  I also cannot do it through the bios.


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 15, 2009)

erocker said:


> How does it work through overdrive?  I also cannot do it through the bios.



I managed to get my 720B.E to unlock as well and its 1hr prime stable at 3.2GHz havent tried any higher

But to answer your question, Erocker just go to performance control on AOD, then click on the Clock/Voltage tab and you'll have all the option you need. You have to run AOD preference in Advanced to see all these tabs.

BTW i'm running on A gigabyte DS4H and I cant boot into windows by changing my Multiplier in the Bios, have to overclock with AOD as well.


----------

